# USB tethering sees device, but no interface



## eiger3970 (Feb 25, 2020)

Phone is USB connected to a hypervisor > hypervisor is passing USB through to FreeBSD > FreeBSD sees USB > FreeBSD does not generate interface ue0.

FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p6 has kernel module if_ipheth.ko downloaded, installed and loaded in /boot/modules:

```
[2.4.4-RELEASE][admin@pfSense.localdomain]/boot/modules: ls
bwi_v3_ucode.ko if_ipheth.ko    linker.hints
```


/boot/loader.conf has configuration with line added: if_ipheth="YES"

```
[2.4.4-RELEASE][admin@pfSense.localdomain]/boot: ls
beastie.4th        brand.4th          frames.4th         loader.efi         menu-commands.4th  userboot.so
boot               cdboot             gptboot            loader.help        menu.4th           version.4th
boot0              check-password.4th gptzfsboot         loader.rc          menu.rc            zfs
boot0sio           color.4th          isoboot            logo-beastie.4th   menusets.4th       zfsboot
boot1              defaults           kernel             logo-beastiebw.4th modules            zfsloader
boot1.efi          delay.4th          kernel.old         logo-fbsdbw.4th    pmbr
boot1.efifat       device.hints       loader             logo-orb.4th       pxeboot
boot2              dtb                loader.4th         logo-orbbw.4th     screen.4th
brand-fbsd.4th     entropy            loader.conf        logo-pfSensebw.4th shortcuts.4th
brand-pfSense.4th  firmware           loader.conf.origin mbr                support.4th
```


loader.conf:

```
kern.cam.boot_delay=10000
kern.ipc.nmbclusters="1000000"
kern.ipc.nmbjumbop="524288"
kern.ipc.nmbjumbo9="524288"
if_ipheth_load="YES"
autoboot_delay="3"
hw.usb.no_pf="1"
```


USB device is seen by operating system (last line):

```
[2.4.4-RELEASE][admin@pfSense.localdomain]/boot: usbconfig
ugen1.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen4.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <QEMU QEMU USB Tablet> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen4.2: <Apple Inc. iPhone> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
```


Interfaces does not generate the promised and required ue0:

```
[2.4.4-RELEASE][admin@pfSense.localdomain]/boot: ifconfig
vtnet0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=c00b8<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
    ether 42:63:7c:e4:6c:e3
    hwaddr 42:63:7c:e4:6c:e3
    inet6 fe80::4063:7cff:fee4:6ce3%vtnet0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
    inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
    nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet 10Gbase-T <full-duplex>
    status: active
vtnet1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=c00b8<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
    ether a6:2d:d5:4f:6c:f3
    hwaddr a6:2d:d5:4f:6c:f3
    inet6 fe80::a42d:d5ff:fe4f:6cf3%vtnet1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
    inet 192.168.1.170 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet 10Gbase-T <full-duplex>
    status: active
enc0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 1536
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: enc
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: lo
pflog0: flags=100<PROMISC> metric 0 mtu 33160
    groups: pflog
pfsync0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 1500
    groups: pfsync
    syncpeer: 224.0.0.240 maxupd: 128 defer: on
    syncok: 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2020)

pfSense is a derivative, derivatives are not supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

